# Regional Sponsored Migration Scheme



## badboyinc (May 6, 2010)

Hello,
I am already in Australia and working for a while with this company before applying for the RSMS visa. 

My office has send my application for approval of the employer nomination for the visa VC 857 Regional sponsored Migration Scheme(RSMS). I have attached my application form 47es and documents with it. As it allows to send both employer nomination documents and employee documents togehter.

I was wondering how long does the employer nomination takes for the RSMS visa and then grant of the visa to the employee? To make the process quicker I have applied for the employee visa grant with the employer nomination.

According to new priority list ENS & RSMS are at the highest rank, but what is the timeframe to be employer nominated and get the visa granted?

I read somewhere maximum time to get the RSMS visa is 3 months but was wondering if someone on forum can share their experience? 

Thanks in advance. Will be waiting for quick response.

Regards

Babar


----------



## Wanderer (Jun 16, 2007)

badboyinc said:


> Hello,
> I am already in Australia and working for a while with this company before applying for the RSMS visa.
> 
> My office has send my application for approval of the employer nomination for the visa VC 857 Regional sponsored Migration Scheme(RSMS). I have attached my application form 47es and documents with it. As it allows to send both employer nomination documents and employee documents togehter.
> ...


There're probably not too many prior RSMS applicants who come to the forum Babar but yes the ES visas do have top priority by Immi.

I've read of the ENS visas being granted in as quick as a week but that being an exception with perhaps a month or so being expected as more commonplace if employers and employees are both considered eligible.

The RSMS has a two stage employer approval process in place with the Regional Certifying required and if anything that may make the Immi action more of an endorsement though they will still check all other eligibility criteria.

If your employer has already had the regional certification done, I'd reckon with everything being OK you should see a grant within the three month period, but if they are yet to do the RC, then whatever time that takes will need to also be allowed for.
Regional Sponsored Migration Scheme (Subclass 119/857)


----------



## badboyinc (May 6, 2010)

Wanderer said:


> There're probably not too many prior RSMS applicants who come to the forum Babar but yes the ES visas do have top priority by Immi.
> 
> I've read of the ENS visas being granted in as quick as a week but that being an exception with perhaps a month or so being expected as more commonplace if employers and employees are both considered eligible.
> 
> ...


I have got the Regional Certification and with that certificate my employer is lodging the nomination and my application. I am working in local government QLD and my employer has already done few RSMS applications in past.

I have got my skills assessment, degrees, IELTS, all police clearances, medical, passport, birth certificate attached to application and I hope everything they require from my end is certified & complete with application.
I hope this should help and speed up the process. I am already on the Visa VC 485 Temporary Resident and it is Qualifying visa for RSMS.

Thanks for your words.

Regards

Babar


----------



## Wanderer (Jun 16, 2007)

badboyinc said:


> I have got the Regional Certification and with that certificate my employer is lodging the nomination and my application. I am working in local government QLD and my employer has already done few RSMS applications in past.
> 
> I have got my skills assessment, degrees, IELTS, all police clearances, medical, passport, birth certificate attached to application and I hope everything they require from my end is certified & complete with application.
> I hope this should help and speed up the process. I am already on the Visa VC 485 Temporary Resident and it is Qualifying visa for RSMS.
> ...


Shouldn't be a problem from what you say and hopefully reasonably fast.
Good luck and please let us know for it could be of interest to others.


----------



## badboyinc (May 6, 2010)

Hello Wanderer,

My company applied for my RSMS visa nomination and under one month time they got the nomination grant letter for me. 
It is a good news. 
I applied for on-shore RSMS and as well I am working for same employer for more than a year now. 
I indeed attached my part of application of the employee (form 47ES) along employer nomination (form 1054) which they actually did acknowledge and deducted the fee of RSMS visa from my account that very day.
I am wondering if you have any clue now how long will it take to have an CO allocated and officer grant the visa? As you also know the RSMS & ENS have the highest priority in the priority list, so what sort of time frame should I consider? 
Should I hope that they will finalise the case before the end of this financial year ends i.e. 30th June 2010? 
Thanks in advance for your words of wisdom.

Cheers

Babar


----------



## Wanderer (Jun 16, 2007)

badboyinc said:


> Hello Wanderer,
> 
> My company applied for my RSMS visa nomination and under one month time they got the nomination grant letter for me.
> It is a good news.
> ...


You mean by


> My company applied for my RSMS visa nomination and under one month time they got the nomination grant letter for me.


That Immi have acknowledged the position as being approved do you?
As I've indicated earlier, with all documentation OK _[ and seeing it is a local government authority familiar with the RSMS procedure ]_ it should be smooth sailing.
It will only be held up because of the end of the financial year if in fact numbers are close to annual budget.

An the only other factor is that Immi staff will have various other involvements in being prepared for the changes that may be implemented on July 01 if all is ready.


----------



## badboyinc (May 6, 2010)

Wanderer said:


> You mean by
> 
> That Immi have acknowledged the position as being approved do you?
> As I've indicated earlier, with all documentation OK _[ and seeing it is a local government authority familiar with the RSMS procedure ]_ it should be smooth sailing.
> ...


Yes, I mean I got a letter from employer today which Immi send them yesterday having a subject "Approval of a Nominated Position as an Approved Appointment (RSMS)" underneath which they have said nominated position as an approved appointment and now nominee should lodge his PR asap if has not already done.

I also have previous email from my employer which Immi send to them at the time of lodgement of nomination approval stating that they take one week time from CO been allocated to the case. Now I am waiting for the CO to be allocated asap so I can get the visa process completed successfully on my application.

Cheers 
Babar


----------



## hanji (Jun 4, 2010)

do u have to work in your field of studies to be eligible for 857 visa?


----------



## Wanderer (Jun 16, 2007)

hanji said:


> do u have to work in your field of studies to be eligible for 857 visa?


Suggest you check eligibility requirements, they being clearly stated thus:
Regional Sponsored Migration Scheme (Subclass 119/857)
If you have follow up, please start a separate thread.


----------



## LALA1 (Feb 4, 2011)

Has anyone any idea how long the 857 rsms process is taking, Mine was submitted last week? Our lawyer said we're top priority. I live in ACT. anyone got any information on it, please post your coments. 
thanks


----------



## viv (Feb 9, 2011)

*Submitted in Sep 2010 and still no case officer alloted*

Hi

i submitted the entire documents in sep 2010 and till today no case officer is been alloted. i think its taking too long. what is exp of others. is it quick and if the case officer is not alloted should i have to call them to find out why???

any clue?? help me

cheers

Viv


----------



## LALA1 (Feb 4, 2011)

Hi Viv

So you submitted it in sept and still nothing, i thought the 857 was priority, can i ask you did you go through an immigration lawyer, we did, and he has sent in our application, decision reaady which should only take 6-8 wks max he reckons. Hope he is right


----------



## Wanderer (Jun 16, 2007)

The ENS/RSMS still take between 5-7 months and that I suspect would be best optimistic times and it will also depend on from what country people are and extent of security checks etc.
Client Service Charter as a guide. but also make note of the notes @ Client Service Charter


----------



## LALA1 (Feb 4, 2011)

Wanderer, 
thanks for your comment but i know that immi website now like the back of my hand, i am just looking for peoples own experience in getting there 857 and how long it took them, i know everyones can be different, do you mind me asking, how do you know so much about all these visa's etc, do you work in immigration?? or have you gone through the process yourself?
thanks


----------



## viv (Feb 9, 2011)

is it possible to submit decision ready after submitting the application. will that make it quick. i think i can wait for next two months and see what happens

cheers


----------



## LALA1 (Feb 4, 2011)

I,m not sure Viv, But i know it takes less time if you have all documents, medicals, police checks etc, when you have all that your immigration can then submit your visa application "decision ready" therefore the CO should not have to come back and request you to do medicals etc. Time will tell anyway, did you go through an immigration lawyer, or submit it your self?


----------



## viv (Feb 9, 2011)

hi lala and wanderer

i submitted the application by myself. All the documents are submitted. There is no pending documents and all were submitted in one go in September 10. no reply still. 

one thing which i did not do is to put in as a "decision ready" application. which was my mistake. dont know if i can do it now through a immigration agent. Any comments people.

I spoke to immigration and they said even if i add decision ready to my application now, its going to take the same time for processing. is it true? which i heard from immi call center. not sure.

its just that its been 4 and half months and nothing has happened so far is making me worried. so if any one here the same. please let me know

cheers


----------



## Wanderer (Jun 16, 2007)

You have said you have submitted all documents and so what exactly do you mean by decision ready other than now adding mediacal and police check stuff?


----------

